# tracktor id



## terrygr5 (Mar 8, 2015)

could someone please help I have a ford loader backhoe with this serial c175434 and i cant find any info on it I need to know what series and what engine it has 
it needs rebuilt need to know what is is so I can be sure to order the right parts 
any info will help thanks


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

That is a 1967 serial number.
On the right side of the transmission, just above and behind the starter there should be 3 lines of code stamped in.
Post those 3 lines and someone here can help you determine what you have.
You might have to clean off some paint and crud to see them.


----------



## terrygr5 (Mar 8, 2015)

here are the numbers 
6K24C
45012C
C175434 7E19

on engine pan rim SP192701 
on the other side of bell housing P70A17A

hope i can get this thing identified what engine and what tractor it is


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy terrygr5,

Welcome aboard the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

There is an anomaly in your tractor's numbers. From the numbers you provided, the tractor was assembled in October/1966, but the serial number wasn't put on it till May/1967?? Work stoppage/strike?? Plant shutdown?? Problem with tractor?? I have no clue regarding this discrepancy... 

Here is my translation of your numbers:

Ford Model Number 45012C
Model = 450 = Ford 4000 series/industrial tractor = Ford model 4500 tractor
Engine = 1 = diesel
PTO = 2 = Transmission driven PTO, 540 rpm.
Transmission = C = 8x2 speed manual transmission (4x1 + hi/lo) 

Manufacturing Date Code 6K24C
Year = 6 = 1966
Month/day = K24 = October 24th
Shift = C = Night Shift

Serial Number C175434
Mfg. = C = Made in USA
Serial number = 174434 = consistent with S/N mid-year 1967?? 
Date attached to Serial Number = 7E19 = May 19th, 1967??

The standard diesel engine for a (1966-67) 4000 3 cylinder was the 201 cubic inch engine. On the right hand side of the engine there are raised casting numbers and also numbers stamped in a flat spot low down near the top of the pan.


----------



## terrygr5 (Mar 8, 2015)

thanks for the info sixbales that is incredibly helpful 
I will upload a pic of the numbers tomorrow


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Is "SP192701" stamped on the left side of engine?
Are you sure it does not say "SB" instead of "SP"?


----------



## terrygr5 (Mar 8, 2015)

my numbers on tractor and engine


----------



## terrygr5 (Mar 8, 2015)

it looks like 45012G instead of C ???


----------



## terrygr5 (Mar 8, 2015)

so is this odd numbers for this tractor has any one seen the G before what does it mean and the sp stamp on the engine what is it?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

The "G" in the last spot means that it has a 4x4 manual reversing transmission. It has two forward gears and 2 reverse gears on the main shift lever, and the smaller hi/lo shift lever gives you a total of 4 forward and 4 reverse speeds.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

The C7NN6015 AK block was the standard engine for the 4000 series tractors; 201 CID with 4.4" bore x 4.4" stroke.


----------

